# 2012 Carpet Showdown at OneLug Raceway



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Alright Carpet Racers here is our one Big Race this year. There will be awards and lots of giveaways for this race! This will be an Onroad and Oval Race. 

Saturday, March 3, 2012
Signup Ends: TBA
Races Start: TBA


One Lug Raceway
5370 Hwy 431
Albertville AL 35950

256-660-0701
[email protected]


Onroad Classes

17.5 Blinky TC
Tamiya Mini
F1



Oval Classes

17.5 Sportsman Truck
Stock BRP


----------

